# Western flyer info please!



## Dennislee78 (Jul 22, 2020)

Picked this up from my dad and would like to get to work restoring it! Can anyone give me some info on year or model? I'd like to start by doing some research.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 22, 2020)

Dennislee78 said:


> Picked this up from my dad and would like to get to work restoring it! Can anyone give me some info on year or model? I'd like to start by doing some research.  Thanks in advance!View attachment 1233477



Welcome....nice bike.....I will guarantee someone will soon let you know a lot more than you did before.....


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 22, 2020)

Western flyers super One year only I think I might be wrong I wouldn’t restore that bike I would refurbish it clean it up pretty sought after Bike Should clean up well


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 22, 2020)

51 
Maybe


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 23, 2020)

Compare the bike features to those on the CWC serial numbers thread, at the top of the forum for classic bicycles 1933-1965.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2020)

I want to say these were made for a few years-early '50s. Post the serial and we can tell you. From what I see I don't think I would restore that bike. A gentle cleaning, a good service and your ready to ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jul 24, 2020)

I just picked up a ‘53 Super and I’m eyeing your tank and rack. Please let me know if you part it out. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennislee78 (Jul 24, 2020)

Sorry but won't happen! My plan is to keep this and fix her up!


----------



## JPKelley5 (Jul 24, 2020)

Dennislee78 said:


> Sorry but won't happen! My plan is to keep this and fix her up!




Worth a shot! Great find. At least there isn’t one more person our there looking for a tank and rack  Enjoy it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starnger (Jul 24, 2020)

Your bike is 1950 - 1954 judging by the frame features. Western flyer super, seems to be all original. The serial number can tell you the exact year and month of production. Here is the chart.


----------



## Dennislee78 (Jul 25, 2020)

Starnger said:


> Your bike is 1950 - 1954 judging by the frame features. Western flyer super, seems to be all original. The serial number can tell you the exact year and month of production. Here is the chart.



Where on the frame would the serial be?


----------



## Starnger (Jul 25, 2020)

Dennislee78 said:


> Where on the frame would the serial be?



Under the bottom bracket.


----------



## Dennislee78 (Jul 27, 2020)

Starnger said:


> Under the bottom bracket.


----------



## Starnger (Jul 27, 2020)

Dennislee78 said:


> View attachment 1236509



Means your bike is made in December 1949.


----------



## Dennislee78 (Jul 27, 2020)

Starnger said:


> Means your bike is made in December 1949.



Yes sir!! I'm actually pretty happy with the condition its in! One of the pedal bars is bent into the chain guard and the front wheel hub is missing all its guts. The headlight is also missing. Other then that its completely all original! Looking forward to whats next. I don't think its gonna be a full restoration but definitely a cleanup and possibly a modification here and there.


----------



## Oilit (Jul 27, 2020)

Dennislee78 said:


> Picked this up from my dad and would like to get to work restoring it! Can anyone give me some info on year or model? I'd like to start by doing some research.  Thanks in advance!View attachment 1233477



Your dad took good care of his bike, and it's good that you intend to carry that on! It will take time and effort, but that bike should clean up very well.


----------



## Dennislee78 (Jul 27, 2020)

My dad is an amazing man when it comes to using his hands! He's built some of the most beautiful motorcycles I've ever seen. Im honored to have a bike that he loved and found to be so beautiful already without having to modify it. Sorry if this isn't allowed but I had to share. Check out the springer front end. They've always been his thing


Sorr


----------



## SKPC (Jul 27, 2020)

I would just remove the crank that you say is bent and replace it with a want-ad here. Easy to find.  The light could also be had by asking. Hub guts also....then it would be original like your Dad wanted it to be...cool bike to have and clean up...


----------

